# Please help with dryer purchase



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the b-air bear for my standard and I am happy with it. Sometime the hose comes off though and so I have to twist it back on (counter-clockwise) so it took me a few mistakes to put it back on. Once it's on tight, it stays.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the Metro Vacuum AFTD-3 Air Force Commander 4.0-Peak HP Pet Dryer and like it. It still takes a while to dry the Standard, but the Toy dries in no time at all!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I took the advise of Arreau and I have 2 shop vacs - a small one that is around 2+ horsepower paid $20 and I have the big one that is 5.5 HP and paid $80.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Olie said:


> I took the advise of Arreau and I have 2 shop vacs - a small one that is around 2+ horsepower paid $20 and I have the big one that is 5.5 HP and paid $80.


Shop vac as in the vacuum for the garage? How do you find it works? Do you still us it to vacuum as well? Two birds with one stone


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

McSandd said:


> Do you still us it to vacuum as well?


Only if you want your damp poodle covered with dust, debris and other stinky stuff that blows out of the exhaust hole!! :scared: :lol:

In other words... NO!!!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought a shopvac (Home Depot, $35) and ended up taking it back because it only blew cold air. I found that my human-hair dryer with it's warm/cool switch dried faster with less air (and noise). I would like to get a hi-volume dryer. Do any blow warm air (or variable temperature air)?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

As if it's not confusing enough, I heard someone suggest getting a motorcycle blower. Same exact thing, just labeled for motorcycles (in most cases). I just mention it, so you can look for a better price.

I guess my question is there a dryer that wouldn't sound like a jet engine waiting for takeoff?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

McSandd said:


> Shop vac as in the vacuum for the garage? How do you find it works? Do you still us it to vacuum as well? Two birds with one stone


Yes. 

It works pretty good. Not fantastic because it does blow cool air until half way through it will start to warm up some. 

Ewww NO. :scared:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine never warmed up, even after over one hour of use.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

puppylove said:


> I bought a shopvac (Home Depot, $35) and ended up taking it back because it only blew cold air. I found that my human-hair dryer with it's warm/cool switch dried faster with less air (and noise). I would like to get a hi-volume dryer. Do any blow warm air (or variable temperature air)?


It does blow cool for a while. I tried the big one and it does work much better, but it does not straighten the hair completely.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

all the force dryers will be noisy. the larger more expensive one will be quieter because they have better insulated housing.

We use Sullivan cattle dryers, plus Speedy stand dryers

shop vacs are also good to make your own "clipper vac" system


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Any comments on these brands?
> B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer ($110)


This is the one I have. I compared the air FPM (feet per minute) speed and this one has a high speed of 30,000 which is higher than some of the more expensive ones. My daughter thinks it's a little wimpy compared to the ones they used at the grooming salon where she worked, but agrees that for a home dryer it's head & shoulders above a human dryer (and it doesn't get dangerously hot like a human dryer) The air starts out pretty cool, but as the motor warms up, the air coming out is warm too.

This dryer works well for our two spoos and I think it would work great for a mini! 

I don't have any experience on any of the other brands/models. Good luck in your search!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Petedge brand dryers bare very nice for pet owners. Reasonable prices, good power. Look at that stand dryer that converts to a handheld HV. More/versatility for you. Also straightening has moastly to do with hair products AND close to the skin technique. Start with condensor cone ON,high speed slicker brush whipping super fast, short strokes, eventually removing the cone and bouncing the nozzle ever so close to the skin....one 3 inch section at a time. DO NOT move the nozzlen in wide sweeping strokes. Do sections the size of your palm.....when it is dryand straight, do the next palm sized section.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Petedge brand dryers bare very nice for pet owners. Reasonable prices, good power. Look at that stand dryer that converts to a handheld HV. More/versatility for you. Also straightening has moastly to do with hair products AND close to the skin technique. Start with condensor cone ON,high speed slicker brush whipping super fast, short strokes, eventually removing the cone and bouncing the nozzle ever so close to the skin....one 3 inch section at a time. DO NOT move the nozzlen in wide sweeping strokes. Do sections the size of your palm.....when it is dryand straight, do the next palm sized section.


Thanks, you should post a video


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Do Petedge dryers get warm?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Look at that stand dryer that converts to a handheld HV. More/versatility for you.


Ooh, any idea what the brand name is on that one? Sounds great!

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

PetEdge: Master Equipment PowerDry Pet Dryer

I would not use it for 8 dogs a day in a shop but it will last you many years, has replacement parts available, is very versatile and has heat. I like it lot


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rethinking*

I really think I am going to bite the bullet and look into a nice dryer as well. The shop-vac works OK (the larger one) but honestly, I cannot get a nice dry out 
I need some HEAT.

I have 2 standards and I am helping out with some friends dogs just for the experience and thoughts that I may someday still consider doing some grooming on the side, other than my own dogs. 

Any others want to jump in on some recommendations since some time has gone by since this thread was made? 

I want heat and quicker drying time. I am open to what I spend - maybe no more that the $300 ish ballpark.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought a shop vac for dedicated use as a cheap blaster. It is awkward and noisy, but blows some water off the coat. Recently I finally bought a real stand dryer (lower velocity than a force dryer, but with heat). I bought an Edemco and am very happy with it for the price ($300). I got spoiled using a grooming shop Speedy, so my standards were pretty high. 

PA, if I had a mini and had to choose between force and warm air, I would go with warm air. You can always get a cheap shop vac to blow some water off his coat, then put him on the table and work with him with the stand dryer. IMO even the "real" force dryers are pretty noisy and obnoxious to work with.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Gotta say I LOVE my Chris Chris Kool Dry!!! It's wonderful, variable speed, heats up nicely (even with no heat), is not terribly loud, and drys pretty quickly. I DO also have a stand dryer that I'm very glad I purchased because I LIKE setting the coat with a bit of HEAT, especially on those really KINKY coats, but the CC Kool Dry does a great job on it's own.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Force driers (ie ones with a hose) shouldn't be used with heating elements anyway. They all heat up when the motor warms up, some get hotter than others, but you don't need heat on them. If you add a heating element into it, it will melt the hose anyway as the hoses are made to be flexible so adding heat, on top of the motor heat, softens them and generally causes them to split apart from being too hot and soft!!!

A stand dryer can use heat fine as it doesn't have a hose and the casing is solid so won't be affected by the heat like that.

I *love* my ezycoat dryer, but it's not cheap at all! It's a stand dryer (with two speeds and two heat temperatures) but it has massive 'guts' and with the hose attachment (and heating turned off) it's an impressive force dryer. The best of both worlds!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

tintlet said:


> shop vacs are also good to make your own "clipper vac" system


Ooh, Gloria, do tell! How does that work? Shop vacs are so cheap (I think I paid $25 for mine) that there is no great risk is trying it for something new.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cameo said:


> Gotta say I LOVE my Chris Chris Kool Dry!!! It's wonderful, variable speed, heats up nicely (even with no heat), is not terribly loud, and drys pretty quickly. I DO also have a stand dryer that I'm very glad I purchased because I LIKE setting the coat with a bit of HEAT, especially on those really KINKY coats, but the CC Kool Dry does a great job on it's own.


This thread is a little old - but I was wondering what stand dryer you have?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

BFF said:


> As if it's not confusing enough, I heard someone suggest getting a motorcycle blower. Same exact thing, just labeled for motorcycles (in most cases). I just mention it, so you can look for a better price.
> 
> I guess my question is there a dryer that wouldn't sound like a jet engine waiting for takeoff?


Metro Force Dryers are used for drying your motorcycle as well, I found out that a friend of mine has the same one I do for his Harley as I do for the poodles


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> This thread is a little old - but I was wondering what stand dryer you have?


I purchased a used Metro Top Gun 3 and it works great for my purposes. However, it is a bit on the loud side, but hey, it was priced right and it does the job. Eventually, I'd like to get a quieter one


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*Is there something like the Ezycoat dryer in the US?*



flyingduster said:


> I *love* my ezycoat dryer, but it's not cheap at all! It's a stand dryer (with two speeds and two heat temperatures) but it has massive 'guts' and with the hose attachment (and heating turned off) it's an impressive force dryer. The best of both worlds!


Anybody know of any make/models that have this versatility?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i don't have any dryer suggestions - i'm still trying to learn all the basic stuff myself, however, i read that cool air (or maybe just warm air) is what is needed to straighten the hair. the groomer went onto say that heat curls a poodle's hair.

help!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i don't have any dryer suggestions - i'm still trying to learn all the basic stuff myself, however, i read that cool air (or maybe just warm air) is what is needed to straighten the hair. the groomer went onto say that heat curls a poodle's hair.
> 
> help!


Really? I heard heat is what straightens it....but I am just as clueless as the next person LOL


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool air or warm air doesn't straight the hair at all. Warmth/heat will 'set' the hair better, as it dries faster than cooler air. If the hair is curly when the warm air is going over it, it'll set into curls. If it's straightened out, then it'll set straight. Either way, the heat will 'set' it better, but it wont' make it curly or straight, that is determined by HOW you dry, not the temperature!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you, FD. the more i ask all the pros on this forum, the more i am learning that it is not 100% about the perfect dryer or the perfect shampoo or the perfect brush or comb. seems it is maybe 30% equipment and 70% technique learned only from experience.

well...poor jessie. she may be a site for sore eyes once i start - lol. oh, well...good thing she's cute! hwell:


----------

